# Timothy Murphy



## Anthony Ball (Jun 2, 2016)

I purchased a pocket watch with hallmark for London 1815, with the case maker as M L, this I believe to be Mary Linsey. The watch movement is ingraved with the name Timothy Murphy AD1816. I have looked everywhere for this watchmaker but with no luck. Has anyone heard of this person, also is the AD1816 when the watch was made, thanks..


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Some pictures would be nice however I strongly doubt it's a 200 years old watch.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it Gold or Silver, pictures of the watch and it's innards are needed, and then someone may be able to point you to Google searches that may help you :yes:


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

beautiful verge although dial damaged. ML inclusive I think is Michael Linsey 10 Norman Street St Luke's.

regards enrico


----------



## Anthony Ball (Jun 2, 2016)

eri231 said:


> beautiful verge although dial damaged. ML inclusive I think is Michael Linsey 10 Norman Street St Luke's.
> 
> regards enrico


 Do you know if Michael Linsey was alive in 1814 when the case was made. He must have been the husband of Mary Linsey. She died in 1824 at 10 Norman Street St Luke's, occupation was given as watch case maker.



Anthony Ball said:


> Do you know if Michael Linsey was alive in 1814 when the case was made. He must have been the husband of Mary Linsey. She died in 1824 at 10 Norman Street St Luke's, occupation was given as watch case maker.


 Thanks enrico


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

in the Priestley book Michael Linsey is listed 12 May 1810

here is a generic M Linsey http://www.silvermakersmarks.co.uk/Makers/London-MI-MN.html#ML

regards enrico


----------

